# I'm a NEWBIE!!



## NoFilter_Davira (May 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Davira Rayne.  I have been writing as a hobby my whole life and just until recently I decided to pursue my passion further.  I have started a blog in hopes of gaining feedback and honing my craft.  I aspire to put out a range of novels in the future ranging from relationship advice, erotica romance to children's books. I value any feedback on my work and I am excited for the journey that I will embark on with writing.  Please take a look at what I've posted in the last week. I have already gained almost 2,000 page views!

Remember the site because I know you will be back for more!


----------



## Ariel (May 6, 2013)

Welcome Davira.


----------



## PiP (May 6, 2013)

Hi Davira,

A warm welcome to the Writing Forums.
PiP


----------



## NoFilter_Davira (May 6, 2013)

Thank you I look forward to my future interactions on this site.


----------



## Pluralized (May 6, 2013)

Hi Davira - welcome!


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 6, 2013)

> I have been writing as a hobby my whole life


Wow! I never wrote a word until my aunt taught me when I was four. 

Sorry about that, I simply couldn't resist it, welcome to the forum, I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## stevetaylor67 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Davira, that's a cracking mixture of writing you've got there! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mblank (May 8, 2013)

Hi Davira and welcome.  I don't see a link to your blog.  How do we get to it?  Thanks!


----------

